# Show Us your Driving Horses



## minihorsefrnd (Apr 10, 2008)

Show us your driving horses in harness and close up's if possible. Thanks


----------



## tiny acres (Apr 10, 2008)

Here are my show driving horses

Tiny Acres Kona Gold







This is Westwind BTU Crown Prince Git R Dun is is only in 3 weeks.He also in his winter PG's


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 10, 2008)

Link:

DrivingBuckySept2007014.jpg: http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r40/lst...Sept2007014.jpg

Link:

DrivingBuckySept2007001.jpg: http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r40/lst...Sept2007001.jpg

Link:

DrivingBuckySept2007003.jpg: http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r40/lst...Sept2007003.jpg

This is as close up as you can get lol. Pictures from the cart. Sorry I don't have pictures taken by anyone else on my computer.



She's may partner in adventure tho and we logged many miles last fall. You'll notice the bells in the photos, that was to let the bears know we were coming since my favorite area was shared with a momma and her cubs and I sure didn't want to surprise them.


----------



## jbrat (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's a picture from when we first started I've done some tweaking since but this the best pic. I can find, right now, I know I have more with a different horse and harnes but can't find them. So here's a start.


----------



## [email protected] River (Apr 10, 2008)

Driving is my FAVORITE discipline!!!

Here are a few pics for you:

This is SRF Silhouette(Multiple AMHR National Top Ten Single Pl. driving horse and AMHA World Top Ten Country Pleasure)






Leprechaun Acres Missy(AMHA Reserve World Champion Single Pl. driving and multiple Top Ten SPD, Viceroy, and Roadster)






Aloha Acres Adars Hot Shot(Multiple AMHR National Top Ten Country Pl. driving horse)






And SRF Revelette


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 10, 2008)

My combined driving horse, Chili Pepper





















Hubby's combined driving hores, brand new to driving (5 months now I believe) Cruise Control





















My other driving horse, Midnight











And hubby's other driving horse, Concho











Jessi


----------



## minihorsefrnd (Apr 11, 2008)

VERY NICE!! KEEP THEM COMING!!! I Love Driving too!!


----------



## minih (Apr 11, 2008)

About as close as you can get


----------



## shalamara minis (Apr 11, 2008)

Our Driving Stallion: Mini V Raiders Toulouse


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 11, 2008)

Great photos so far! Chey Aut, that is a very exciting marathon photo...looks like you guys are SCREAMIN'!!! And Bill, I do love your guy, he is just so beautiful.

Can't resist, have to add a couple of mine in here.





Mountain Meadows Tymeless Flirt

Reserve Champion All-Stars 2007, Pleasure Driving Mares

2007 Reserve National Champion, Country Pleasure Driving Mares






KLS High Altitude (HOF)

Competes in both combined driving and breed shows. This mare is a BLAST to drive!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 11, 2008)

I LOVE driving too...here is my mare:

Little Americas Soshowme Buckeroo

2007 National Champion Golden Age Pl. Driving

2007 Reserve National Champion Mare Pl. Driving

She also had several Top 10s in driving at 2007 Nationals:

4th in Open Roadster

3rd in Ladies Roadster

4th in Roadster Stakes

9th in Open Pleasure

4th in Ladies Pleasure

6th in Pleasure Stakes

So...I'm pretty proud of her





You all have some very nice driving horses!!!

Tracy


----------



## Relic (Apr 11, 2008)

One of the farms driving mares...


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 11, 2008)

What a wonderful bunch of driving horses!





Here is my favorite boy close up



MiLo's Willie Be Good during a dressage test at a trial last summer


----------



## Laura Leopard (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's my boy NHF Dots Lil Cadbury driving at the first show of the year for us. He's still new to driving and is still developing muscle/strength. He is turning into an awsome little driver!

Laura


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Apr 14, 2008)

Here are some of my driving pictures. I don't have a show rig, but I have a fun rig!!

Slick pulling all the neighbor kids and Loren driving (I was actually leading Slick, but erased my self)






Loren drives Rocky






Loren drives Slick






Loren and I drive Rocky in the snow






Rocky and Slick together in a pony harness that was WAY too big for them.






They look cute together anyway!






Me driving Slick











I have more but I think this is plenty for now!!


----------



## AceyHorse (Apr 14, 2008)

Gosh Loren and Rocky, I love those feathers! Where did you get them?


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Apr 14, 2008)

AceyHorse said:


> Gosh Loren and Rocky, I love those feathers! Where did you get them?


They are ostrich feathers I bought on e-Bay!! They have them in all kinds of colors. I have them taped on with electrical tape.


----------



## SirenFarms (Apr 14, 2008)

Dell Tera's Long Term #2






Triple C's Mikey's Little Harley Moon


----------



## Katie Iceton (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are a couple of mine...my mare pudge who is in driving training, just for fun






And Shadow, who is my driving boy, nothin more recent as he hasnt been driven lately!!


----------



## twister (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is my Munchie aka De Bo-Mont - Macho at a pleasure drive last October which was our first public outing and I am hooked (pardon the pun). Yvonne


----------



## Kathy2m (Apr 16, 2008)

Yvonne, I just love your cart! Where did you get it? I'm looking for a show cart. Kathy


----------



## joylee123 (Apr 16, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Here's my gelding LHR Tattoo'd Twizzler in his first show. Approximately 8 hours under harness




[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Me and Breezy at 4H with one of my 4H kids messing around[/SIZE]





[SIZE=12pt]and the last is my Hackney pony I sold a few years ago with my daughter at the whip. T&C Tuxedo[/SIZE]


----------



## whitney (Apr 17, 2008)

Heres my stallion Kahoka Palomino Emblem aka TRYSTAN driven by Ken Chrisman






And then Post Rock Farms Aspen Gold aka TWEET


----------



## babygoose (Apr 18, 2008)

Kathy2m said:


> Yvonne, I just love your cart! Where did you get it? I'm looking for a show cart. Kathy


Me too! What kind of cart is that. Really nice looking!


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 18, 2008)

Great horses everyone






Here is my 35" CP gelding, Nitro.






Photo by Ken Bennison of Snowy Acres Miniature Horses: www.geocities.com/kenbenca/homepage.html


----------



## Corey_Sugar Lake Training Center (Apr 18, 2008)

Here is my B Pleasure mare.

Bertrand's Sensational Shania (HOF)

http://sugarlakefarm.tripod.com/sitebuilde...s/shania101.jpg


----------



## Fancy (Apr 20, 2008)

I had a fun time driving Belle yesterday!


----------

